# Satellite Splitter



## k2l (Sep 24, 2008)

Okay, I have a big place. I had one receiver, and everything worked fine. I got a second receiver that has about 200 ft of wiring between it and the satellite. To split the signal, I bought a switch from radioshack that DishNetwork recommended. 

Now, I can't access all of my channels. Some of them says "Acquiring Satellite Signal." I'm thinking its my switch, but I have no idea which one I should get.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## ch3 (Dec 1, 2004)

Exactly what "Splitter" did you get from Radio Shack? You can't split a satellite like you can with Cable TV. Dish has special "Switches" that can be used for multiple receivers. If also depends what type of LNBF you have on the dish antenna (I am assuming that you have a Dish 500.

Also I believe that unless you have a DishPro LNBF and DishPro receiver, the limit from the dish to the receiver is 100 feet of wire (RG-6). With DishPro, I believe the limit is 200 feet.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

k2l said:


> Anybody have any ideas?


Did you install the second receiver yourself? If not the installer SHOULD have installed the proper cable and SWITCH (not splitter) to feed both receivers. MOST installations will support two receivers without any additional switches so you may not need a switch at all. Without knowing what you have (dish, receivers and switches) and how (and what) "splitter" you hooked up it is very difficult for anyone to tell you what is wrong and what to recommend to fix your problem.

For very long runs you should use RG-11 instead of RG-6 and I HIGHLY SUGGEST that you get someone that knows what they are doing to fix your problem. Taking advice from a DISH CSR and/or a Radio Shack clerk is never a good solution when it comes to installation. I'm willing to bet that neither one of them never installed a dish.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Assuming you have one of the common dish configurations (you didn't describe your existing setup or what you bought), you need to run another line from the dish to the second receiver. 200' is the stated max for DishPro equipment. There may be an extra charge for the 126,664,000+ feet of line to reach the satellite.


----------



## k2l (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I know that the splitter is a switch. Everything else I do not understand. Could it possibly be the cable?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

k2l said:


> Everything else I do not understand. Could it possibly be the cable?


I think that is the problem (you do not understand how everything works). You need to give us information on what you have (dish, LNB types, switch) before we can help you. Not knowing what you have and how you have it hooked up makes it impossible to tell if it is the cable.


----------

